
Show HN: Raspberry Pi (auto) Flickr uploader - drcursor
https://ebalsa.org/ebalsa/hacks/raspberry-pi-auto-flickr-uploader/
======
niftich
This is pretty cool; it does one thing well and it's short and sweet. Nice!

Do you have a strategy for handling duplicates? What happens if I
(accidentally) plug in the same USB drive twice?

